# Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection



## majdiotoom (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 1*

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 1* 

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 1* 
Books names are in format *Leading Author - Book name* 

Books are sorted in a logical folders concerning civil engineering subdisciplines 

*Part 1* 

List: 
*Code:*
Aluminum, Aluminij\ 
Davies - Lightweight Sandwich Construction 
Hassinen - Light Weight Steel and Aluminium Structures 
Kissell - Aluminum Structures 
Concrete - design, Beton - konstrukcije i proracuni\ 
ACI - Building Code Requirements 05 
ACI - Building Code Requirements 08 
ACI - Detailing manual 
ACPA - Concrete Pipe Design Manual 
Allen - Introduction To Prestressed Concrete 
Bangash - Structural details in concrete 
Bangash - Structural Details In Concrete - 1 
BCA - Worked Examples for the Design of Concrete Buildings 
CS - Standard method of detailing structural concrete 
DBV - Design Aids for Eurocode 2 
Gangarao - Reinforced frp concrete 
Ghali - Concrete Structures - Stresses And Deformations, 3rd Ed 
Hanna - Concrete Formwork System 
ISE - Manual for design of reinforced concrete building structures to EC2 
ISO - Guidelines for the Simplified Design of Structural Reinforced Concrete 
Kenward - Standard Method of Detailing Structural Concrete 
Khan - Design Guide Post-tensioned concrete floors 
Kim - Precast Concrete Structure 
Marshall - Prestressed Concrete Design And Practice 
Nawy - Concrete Construction Engineering Handbook, 2nd Edition 
Nilson - Design of concrete structures 
PCA - Facing systems for concrete dams and spillways 
PCI - Handbook Precast & Prestressed Concrete - 5th 
PCI - Precast and prestressed concrete handbook 
PCI - Precast Prestressed Concrete Horizontally Curved Bridge Beams 
Ray - Reinforced concrete analysis and design 
Ritz - Post Tensioned Slab 
Steedman - Reinforced Concrete Designers Handbook 10th Ed 
Concrete - Repairs, Beton - materijal i sanacije\ 
Bungey - Testing of Concrete in Structures 
Dewar - Manual of Ready-Mixed Concrete 
Hobbs - Minimum Requirements for Durable Concrete 
Kubal - Construction Waterproofing Handbook 
Kumar - Handbook On Repair And Rehabilitation Of RCC Buildings 
Perkins - Repair Protection and waterproofing of concrete structures 
Richardson - Supervision of concrete construction 
Soroka - Concrete in Hot Environments 
UFC - Concrete Crack and Partial-Depth Spall Repair 
Walker - Diagnosis Of Deterioration In Concrete Structures 
Wood, Drvo\ 
Breyer - Design of Wood Structures 
BS - Structural Use Of Timber 
Ozelton - Timber design manual 
Ozelton - Timber Designers Manual, Third Edition 
Vigil - Structural Wood Design A Practice-Oriented Approach Using The Asd Method 
APA - Engineered wood handbook\ 
Economics, Ekonomika gradjenja\ 
Brook - Estimating and Tendering for construction work 
Chappell - Building Contract Dictionary 
Fellin - Analyzing Uncertainty In Civil Engineering 
Firesmith - The Method Framework for Engineering System Architectures 
Popescu - Estimating Building Costs 
Tunstal - Managing The Building Design Process, Second Edition 
Kutz - HandbookofEnvironmental DegradationofMaterials 
Hydrology and hydraulics, Hidrologija i hidraulika\ 
Ansorge - Mathematical Models of Fluid Dynamics 
Chadwick - Hydraulics in civil engineering 
Chimowitz - Introduction to Critical Phenomena in Fluids 
Dake - Fundamentals of reservoir engineering 
Friedlander - Handbook of Mathematical Fluid Dynamics Vol.4 
Larock - Hydraulics of Pipeline Systems 
Reidar - Computational Fluid Dynamics Algorithms for Hydraulic Engine 
Zucker - Fundamentals Of Gas Dynamics 
Fierro - The Water Encyclopedia Hydrologic Data and Internet Resources 3rd 
Hamill - Bridges Hydraulics 
Mays - Hydraulic Design Handbook 
Bridges, Mostovi\ 
Akesson - Plate Buckling in Bridges and other Structures 
Ashurst - Assessment Repair And Strengthening For Masonry Bridges 
Barnard - A Practical Guide To Bridge Expassion Joints 
Bridge engineering 
Chen - Bridge Engineering Handbook 
Chen - Bridge Engineering Substructure Design 
CIRIA - Bridge Design for improved buildability CIRIA 
CIRIA - Bridge Detailing Guide 
Hayward - Steel Bridges 
Nicholson - Simple Bridge Design Using Prestressed Beams 
Obrien - Bridge Deck Analysis 
SCI - Design Guide to Composite Highway Bridges 
Chen - Bridge Engineering Construction And Maintenance 
Chen - Bridge Engineering Substructure Design 
Cope - Concrete Bridge Engineering - Performance and Advanced 


Download: 
*Code:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/264047690/strset1.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264048157/strset1.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264048172/strset1.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264048169/strset1.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264047894/strset1.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264047184/strset1.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264047773/strset1.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264047546/strset1.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264047150/strset1.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264047860/strset1.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264046836/strset1.part11.rar 



*Code:*Rar pass:hal9001


----------



## majdiotoom (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 2*

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 2* 
Books names are in format *Leading Author - Book name* 

Books are sorted in a logical folders concerning civil engineering subdisciplines 

*Part 2* 

List: 
*Code:*
Steel - painting, Celik - bojanje\ 
CIRIA - Painting of Steelwork 
Momber - Hydroblasting and Coating of Steel Structures 
Steel - design, Celik - konstrukcije i proracuni\ 
AISC - Design Examples 
AISC - Design with Structural Steel - A Guide for Architects 
AISC - Detailing for Steel Construction 2nd 
AISC - Load and resistance factor design 
AISC - Prequalified Moment Connections 
AISC - Section properties and member resistances to Eurocode 3 
AISC - Seismic Provisions 
AISC - Specification for structural steel building 
AISC Design Guide 01 - Base Plate And Anchor Rod Design 2nd Ed 
AISC Design Guide 02 - Steel And Composite Beams With Web Openings 
AISC Design Guide 03 - Serviceability Design Considerations For Steel Buildings - 2NdEdition 
AISC Design Guide 04 - Extended End-Plate Moment Connections - 2nd Edition 
AISC Design Guide 05 - Low And Medium Rise Steel Buildings 
AISC Design Guide 06 - Load And Resistance Factor Design Of W-Shapes Encased InConcrete 
AISC Design Guide 07 - Industrial Buildings - Roofs To Anchor Rods - 2nd Edition 
AISC Design Guide 08 - Partially Restrained Composite Connections 
AISC Design Guide 09 - Torsional Analysis Of Structural Steel Members 
AISC Design Guide 10 - Erection Bracing Of Low-Rise Structural Steel Buildings 
AISC Design Guide 11 - Floor Vibrations Due To Human Activity 
AISC Design Guide 12 - Modification Of Existing Welded Steel Moment Frame ConnectionsFor Seismic 
AISC Design Guide 13 - Stiffening Of Wide-Flange Column At Moment Connections 
AISC Design Guide 14 - Staggered Truss Framing Systems 
AISC Design Guide 15 - Rehabilitation And Retrofit Guide 
AISC Design Guide 16 - Flush And Extend Multiple-Row Moment End-Plate Connections 
AISC Design Guide 17 - High Strength Bolts 
AISC Design Guide 18 - Steel-Framed Open-Deck Parking Structures 
AISC Design Guide 19 - Fire Resistance Of Structural Steel Framing 
AISC Design Guide 21 - Welded Connections 
Arup - Worked Examples For The Design Of Steel Structures EC3 
Brockenbrough - Structural Steel DesignerS Handbook 3rd 
Brockenbrough - Structural Steel DesignerS Handbook 4rd 
Brown - Design For Construction The Steel Construction Institute 
Brown - Handbook of Structural Steelwork 3rd Edition 
Chan - Advances in Steel Structures 1999 
Chan - Advances in Steel Structures 2002 
CIRIA - Structural Action in Steel Box Girders 
Crimmon - Crane supporting steel structures 
Davison - Steel Designer Manual 6th Edition 
Degner - Steel Manual 
Hayward - Steel Detailers Manual 
Lam - Design to Limit State Theory 
Narayanan - Steel Framed Structures Stability and strength 
Owens - Steel designers manual 5th 
Qiang - Advanced Analysis and Design of Steel Frames 
Salmon - Steel structures - design and behaviour 
Shen - Deep Collumn in moment frames 
Simpson - Manual The Design Of Steelwork Building Structures To Ec3 
Tan - Cable based retrofit of steel building floors 
Brockenbrough - Structural Steel DesignerS Handbook 3rd 
Wen - Cold-Formed Steel Design 
Steel - material, Celik - materijal\ 
ASM - Metals Handbook Desk Edition 
Carpinteri - Biaxial Multiaxial Fatigue and Fracture 
DS67B - Handbook of comparative world steel standards 
Svhijve - Fatigue of Structures and Materials 
Totten - Steel Heat Treatment 
FEM - Metoda konacnih elemenata\ 
Berkanov - Book Introduction To The Finite Elements Method 
Finite Element Method Programming With Mathematica 
Finite Element Method using Pro ENGINEER and ANSYS 
Hutton - Fundamentals of finite element analysis 
Introduction To The Finite Element Method 
Leveque - Finite Volume Methods For Hyperbolic Problems 
Saouma - Finite Element II solid mechanics 
Saouma - Matrix Structural Ananysis with an Introduction to Finite Elements 
Solin - Partial differential equations and the finite element method 
Zienkiewicz - Finite Element Method 5th Edition\ 
Loads - Opterecenja\ 
Florida - Detailing manual for load and resistance factor design 
Galambos - Load and Resistance Factor Design 
Holmes - Wind loading of structures 
Holmes - Wind Loading of Structures 1 
Kappos - Dynamic Loading and Design of Structures 
US - Snow loads 
Marine Engineering, Pomorsko inzenjerstvo\ 
Bai - Marine Structural Design 
Gerwick - Construction of marine and offshore structures 
Gerwick - Construction of Marine and Offshore Structures1 
Taylor - Intro to Marine Engineering 
Tupper - Intro to Naval Architecture 
Holand - Design of Offshore Concrete Structures 


Download: 
*Code:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/264113985/strset2.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264114888/strset2.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264115006/strset2.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264113988/strset2.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264114621/strset2.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264114380/strset2.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264114944/strset2.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264114371/strset2.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264114717/strset2.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264114812/strset2.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264113885/strset2.part11.rar 



*Code:*Rar pass:hal9001


----------



## majdiotoom (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 3*

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 3* 
Books names are in format *Leading Author - Book name* 

Books are sorted in a logical folders concerning civil engineering subdisciplines 

*Part 3* 

List: 
*Code:*
Steel - connections, Celik - spojevi\ 
Bjorhovde - Connections in Steel Structures III 
Butterworths - Structural Steelwork Connections 
CISC - Moment Connections for Seismic Applications 
Green - A Teaching Guide for Structural Steel Connections 
ISO - Fasteners 
SCI - Moment Connection (Capacity Tables And Dimensions For Detailing) 
Tamboli - Handbook of structural steel connection design and details 
Steel - welding, Celik - zavarivanje\ 
API - Welded Steel Tanks For Oil Storage 
AWS - Structural welding code 2002 
AWS - Structural welding code 2004 
Blodgett - Guide to Welded Steel Construction 
Haynes - Welding Manual 
Rampaul - Pipe weld procedures 
US - Welding_Manual 
Jefferson - Welding Encyclopedia 
Steel and concrete - corosion, Celik i beton - korozija\ 
Agocs - Assessment and Refurbishment of Steel structures 
Broomfield - Corrosion Of Steel In Concrete - Understanding Investigation And Repair 
Hasegava - Characterization Of Corrosion Products On Steel Surfaces 
Ralph - Corrosion Science And Technology 
Revie - Corrosion Inspection And Monitoring 
Bayliss - Steel Work Corrosion control 
Revie - Corrosion Handbook 
Schumacher - Seawater Corrosion Handbook 
Roads and railways, Ceste i zeljeznice\ 
Dellate - Concrete Pavement Design Construction and Performance 
Ellis - Transportation Geotechnics 
Flaherty - Highways The Location Design Construction and Maintenance of Road Pavements 
Fwa - The Handbook of Highway Engineering 2005 
Grava - Urban transportation systems 
Griffiths - Concrete Pavement Design Guidance Notes 
Kutz - Handbook of transportation engineering 
THA - Design Manual for Road Tunnel 
Thompson - Railway noise 
Wells - Airport Planning & Management, 5th Edition 
Brockenbrough - Highway engineering handbook 
Practical Guide To Railway Engineering 
Plants, Postrojenja\ 
Bloch - Process Plant Machinery 2ed 
Design rural substations 
Geyer - Handbook of Storage Tank Systems Codes Regulations and Designs 
Goodfellow - Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook 
Hall - Building Services Handbook 
Keith - Plant Engineer�s Handbook 
Knight - Building services 
Rishel - HVAC Pump Handbook 2nd 
Rosaler - Standard Handbook Of Plant Engineering 
Tonchia - Industrial Project Management Planning Design and Construction 
US - Hydroelectirc Power Plants Mechanical Design 
US - Hydroelectric Power Plants Electrical Design 
US - Inspection Evaluation and Repair of Hydraulic Steel Structures 
US - Mechanical and Electrical Design of Pumping Stations 
US - Planning and Design of Hydroelectric Power Plant Structures 
Kreider - Handbook of Heating Ventilation and Air Conditioning 
Nayyar - Piping Handbook 7th 



Download: 
*Code:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/264257544/strset3.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264258020/strset3.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264257376/strset3.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264257512/strset3.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264257643/strset3.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264257615/strset3.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264257738/strset3.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264257607/strset3.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264257812/strset3.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264257465/strset3.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264257476/strset3.part11.rar 



*Code:*Rar pass:hal9001


----------



## majdiotoom (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 4*

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 4* 
Books names are in format *Leading Author - Book name* 

Books are sorted in a logical folders concerning civil engineering subdisciplines 

*Part 4* 

List: 
*Code:*
Constructions, Konstrukcije\ 
Allen - How Buildings Work - The Natural Order of Architecture 
ASCI - Acoustic detailing for multi storey buildings 
Axe - Great Glass Building 
Bangash - Lifts Elevators and Moving Walkways Travelators 
Barrey - Construction of buildings Volume 1 
Barrey - Construction of buildings Volume 2 
Barrey - Construction of buildings Volume 3 
Barrey - Construction of buildings Volume 4 
Barrey - Construction of buildings Volume 5 
Baukonstruktionen - Garagen_Grundlagen_Planung 
Baukonstruktionen - Gruendungen 
Baukonstruktionen - Lueftung_Sanitaer 
Baukonstruktionen - Tragwerke 
Baukonstruktionen - Tueren_Tore 
Blanc - Stairs 
Charleson - Structure As Architecture - A Source Book For Architects And Structural Engineers 
Crosbie - Multi-Family Housing 
Dudek - Schools and Kindergartens 
Klein - Facades - Principles of Construction 
Lawson - Architectural Design in Steel 
Meijs - Facades Principles of Construction 
Novicki - Stubista na ruski 
Perkins - Swimming Pools 
ROY - Underground_Houses 
Salvadori - Why Buildings Fall Down 
Salvadori - Why Buildings Stand Up 
Shakri - Multitorey garages 
Trebilcock - Architectural Design in Steel 
Wiley - Building Your Own Home For Dummies 
Wurm - Glass Structures - Design and Construction of Self-supporting Skins 
Smith - Tall Building Structures Analysis Design 
Fire engineering, Pozar\ 
Cooke - Behaviour of precast concrete floor slabs exposed to standardised fire 
FPA - The Design Guide for the Fire Protection of Buildings 2000 
Gewain - Facts for Steel Buildings - Fire 
Hill - The Structural Engineer's Response To Explosion Damage 
Lataille - Fire Protection Engineering in Building Design 
Marchand - Blast and progressive collapse 
Mcdonald - Introduction to Natural & Man Made Disasters 
NFPA - 101 Life Safety Code 2000 
Purkiss - Fire Safety Engineering - Design of Structures 
Purkiss - Fire Safety Engineering - Design of Structures1 
Lightning, Rasvjeta\ 
Cuttle - Lighting by Design 
Dictionaries, Rjecnici\ 
Davies - Dictionary of Architecture and Building Construction 
Harris - Dictionary of Architecture & Construction 
Kurtz - Dictionary of Civil Engineering 
McGRAW-HILL - Dictionary of Engineering 
Rjecnik - ENG-HRV Strukovni 
Smith - Dictionary of Water and Waste Management 
Webster - Dictionary of Civil Engineering and Construction 
Composite structures, Spregnute konstrukcije\ 
Backman - Composite Structures Design Safety and Innovation 
Bank - Composites construction structural design 
Johnson - Composite Structures of Steel and concrete 
Johnson - Composite structures of steel and concrete Volume 1 2nd 
SCI - Composite beam design to Eurocode 4 
Masonry, Zidane konstrukcije\ 
Haseltine - Reinforced Masonry Design Guide 
Haseltine - Structural Use of Masonry 
Hendry - Design of Masonry Structures 
Hendry - Design of Masonry Structures 3rd 
Hill - Masonry Design and Detailing For Architects and Contractors, 5th edition 
Jaffe - Masonry Instant Answers 
Thomas - Masonry Walls - Spec and Design 
Hendry - Design of Masonry Structures 1st 


Download: 
*Code:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/264262531/strset4.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264262647/strset4.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264262417/strset4.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264262740/strset4.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264262663/strset4.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264262416/strset4.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264262554/strset4.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264262760/strset4.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264262768/strset4.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264262545/strset4.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264262429/strset4.part11.rar 



*Code:*Rar pass:hal9001


----------



## majdiotoom (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 5*

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 5* 
Books names are in format *Leading Author - Book name* 

Books are sorted in a logical folders concerning civil engineering subdisciplines 

*Part 5* 

List: 

Popis: 
*Code:*
General manuals, Prirucnici\ 
Blake - Civil Engineers Reference Book 
Chen - Principles of Structural Design 
Chen - The Civil Engineering Handbook 
Ching - Building Construction Illustrated 
Construction Databook 
Doran - Site Engineers Manual 
Draycott - Structural Elements Design Manual 
Hicks - Civil Engineering Formulas 
Levy - Construction Building Envelope and Interior Finishes Databook 
Macmillan - Designing Better Buildings 
McKenzie - Examples in Structural Analysis 
Merrit - Building Design and Construction Handbook 
NCEES - Fundamentals of engineering handbook 
Parmley - Civil Engineers Illustrated Sourcebook 
Plant Engineering Handbook 
Rickets - Standard handbook for civil engineers 
Ricketts - Standard Handbook for Civil Engineers 
Virdi - Construction Mathematics 
Chen - Handbook of structural engineering 
Dorf - The Engineering Handbook 
Fang - Structural Engineering Handbook v3 
Hicks - Handbook of Civil Engineering Calculations 
Foundations and soil mechanics, Temeljenje i geotehnika\ 
Arya - Design of Structures Foundations for Vibrating Machines 
Atkinson - An Introduction To Critical State Soil Mechanics 
Carmody - Builders foundation handbook 
Curtin - Structural Foundation Designers' Manual 
Day - Soil Mechanics and Foundations 
Foundation Analysis and design 
Grasso - Urban tuneling 
Kolymbas - Tunnelling And Tunnel Mechanics 
Lewis - Farm Dams Planning Construction and Maintenance 
NHI - Geosynthetic Design and Construction Guidelines 
Portar - Types of Foundations 
Practical Foundation Engineering 
Smith - Elements of soil mechanics 7th 
Terzaghi - Unsaturated Soil Mechanics 
Thorburn - Soil-Structure Interaction - The Real Behaviour Of Structure 
Tomlinson - Pile Design and Construction Practice 
US - Construction Control for Earth and Rock-Fill Dams 
Wong - Foundation Technology 
Xanthakos - Ground Anchors And Anchored Structures 
Bowles - Foundation Analysis and Design 
US - Design of Deep Foundations 
Warner - Practical Foundation Engineering Handbook 
Construction durability, Trajnost konstrukcija\ 
Beckmann - Structural Aspects of Building Conservation 
Blackie - Design Life of Structures 
Fischetti - Structural Investigation of Historic Buildings 
Monteiro - Long term durability of structural materials 
Moore - Monitoring Building Structures 
Telford - Blast Effect on Buildings 
Ratay - Forensic Structural Engineering Handbook [2000] 
Plumbing and sewery, Vodovod i kanalizacija\ 
Anvil - Pipe Hanger Design & Engineering 
Bloch - Pump Users Handbook Life Extension 2nd 
Butler - Urban drainage 
Corbitt - Standard Handbook of Environmental Engineering, 2nd Edition 
Drainage and waste disposal 
Geyer - Handbook-of-Storage-Tank-Systems-Codes-Regulations-and-Designs 
Gladfelter - Plumbing water supply sprinkler and wastewater systems 
Grigg - Water wastwater and stormwater management 
Handbook on plumbing installation for buildings 
ICC - International plumbing codes 
Moser - Buried Pipe design 
Muscroft - Plumbing 
Muscroft - Plumbing 2nd 
Perkins - Swimming pools 
Seneviratne - Practical Approach to Water Conservation for Commercial and Industrial Facilities 
Smith - Piping And Pipe Support Systems 
Spellman - Piping and Valves 
TX - Hydraulic Design Manual 
Vymazal - Wastewater Treatment in Constructed Wetlands with Horizontal Sub-Surface Flow 
Water system automation 
WNP - Plumbing instalations 
WSUD - Procedures Stormwater 
Design and Layout of Fire Sprinkler Systems 


Download: 
*Code:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269334/strset5.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269010/strset5.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269396/strset5.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269000/strset5.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269277/strset5.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269008/strset5.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269113/strset5.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269599/strset5.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269351/strset5.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269020/strset5.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269629/strset5.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269267/strset5.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269491/strset5.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264269401/strset5.part14.rar 



*Code:*Rar pass:hal9001


----------



## majdiotoom (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 6*

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 6* 
Books names are in format *Leading Author - Book name* 

Books are sorted in a logical folders concerning civil engineering subdisciplines 

*Part 6* 

List: 
*Code:*
Earthquake engineering, Potres i dinamika\ 
Bolt - Seismic Design Handbook All Chapters 
Chopra - Dynamics of Structures - Theory and Applications to Earthquake Engineering 
Clough - Dynamics of Structure 
Doherty - Displacement - based seismic analysis for out-of-plane bending of unreinforced masonry walls 
Erdey - Earthquake Engineering Application To Design 
Ghaemian - Concrete Dams - Seismic Analysis, Design and Retrifitting 
Kim - Efficient three-dimensional seismic analysis of a high-rise building structure with shear walls 
Matthewson - A Comparative Study Of International Building Code Seismic Analysis Methods 
Naeim - Design of Seismic Isolated Structures From Theory to Practice  
Penzien - Dynamics of Structure 
Pezeshk - Basic Structural Dynamics And Seismic Analysis 
Skokan - Reliability based seismic performance evaluation of steel frame buildings 
Thorby - Structural Dynamics and Vibration in Practice 
US - Seismic Analysis Of Cantilever Retaining Walls 
White - Stability of Buildings 
Wiley - Design Of Seismic Isolated Structures From Theory To Practice 
Chen - Earthquake Engineering Handbook 
Dowrick - EarthquakeRiskReduction 
Englekirk - Seismic Design Of Reinforced And Precast Concrete Buildings 
Theoretical mechanincs, Teorijska mehanika\ 
Ansari - Sensing issuses in civil structural monitoring 
Awrejcewicz - Thermo-Dynamics of Plates and Shells 
Hearn - Mehanics of materials Volume 1 
Hearn - Mehanics of materials Volume 2 
Hodges - Introduction to Structural Dynamics and Aeroelasticity 
Lopez - Spectral theory and nonlinear functional analysis 
Readdy - Exact Solutions For Buckling Of Structural Members 
Rogacheva - The Theory of Piezoelectric Shells and Plates 
Saouma - Continuum Mechanics and Elements of Elasticity Structural Mechanics 
Saouma - Fracture Mechanics 
Saouma - Mechanics Of materials 
Simitses - Fundamentals Of Structural Stability 
Slivker - Mechanics of Structural Elements 
Timoshenko - Strength of materials II 
Timoshenko - Theory of plates and shells 
Williams - Structural Analysis In Theory and Practice 
Young - Roark's Formulas for Stress and Strain. 7th edition 
Bangash - Shock Impact and Explosion 
Gatti - Applied Structural and Mechanical Vibrations 
Hibbeler - Structural Analysis 5th 
Timoshenko - Plates And Shells 


Download: 
*Code:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/264275344/strset6.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264274802/strset6.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264275089/strset6.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264274803/strset6.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264275091/strset6.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264275260/strset6.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264274790/strset6.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264274967/strset6.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264275346/strset6.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/264274976/strset6.part10.rar 



*Code:*Rar pass:hal9001


----------



## majdiotoom (12 أغسطس 2010)

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 7*

*Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection - Part 7* 
Books names are in format *Leading Author - Book name* 

Books are sorted in a logical folders concerning civil engineering subdisciplines 

*Part 7* 

List: 

Popis: 
*Code:*
Concrete - design, Beton - konstrukcije i proracuni\ 
Carpinteri - Minimum Reinforcement in Concrete Members.pdf 
Chana - Commentary EC2.pdf 
Chana - Worked Examples EC2 2008.pdf 
Goodchild - Economic concrete frame elements to EC2.pdf 
Pike - Manual for the design of concrete building structures to Eurocode 2.pdf 
SCI - The Fire Resistance of Concrete Filled Tubes to Eurocode 4.pdf 
Concrete - repairs, Beton - materijal i sanacije\ 
Shi - Crack Analysis in concrete.pdf 
Woodson - Concrete structures - protection and repaire.pdf 
Steel - design, Celik - konstrukcije i proracuni\ 
AISC - Design with Structural Steel - for architects.pdf 
Chan - Advances in Steel Structures 1996.pdf 
Chilton - Space grid structures.pdf 
Kumar - Tower design.pdf 
Lu - Fire and fatigue calcualtion.pdf 
Martin - Structural design of steel structures.pdf 
SCI - Structural fire design to EC 3 4.pdf 
Shen - Tubular Structures12.pdf 
Trahair - The Behaviour and Design of Steel Structures to EC3.pdf 
USD - Steel deck.pdf 
Wei - Cold formed steel design 
Steel - connections, Celik - spojevi 
Owens - Structural steelwork connections.pdf 
Wardenier - Hollow section connection 
Steel, welding, Celik - zavarivanje\ 
AWS - Standard Welding Terms And Definitions.pdf 
AWS - Structural welding code 2008.pdf 
Khan - Welding science and tehnology.pdf 
Messler - Principles of welding.pdf 
Timings - Fabrication and welding engineering.pdf 
Weman - Welding processes handbook.pdf 
Steel and concrete, corosion, Celik i beton - korozija\ 
Ahmad - Principles of Corrosion Engineering and Corrosion Control.pdf 
Revie - Corrosion Handbook 2nd 
Roads and railways, Ceste i zeljeznice\ 
Flaherty - Highways.pdf 
SDLT - Gravel Road.pdf 
Wood, Drvo\ 
Porteous - Structural Timber Design to Eurocode 5.pdf 
Constructions, Konstrukcije\ 
Ashford - Airport Engineering.pdf 
Cerver - Houses of the world.pdf 
Hastings - Sustainable solar housing 1.pdf 
Hastings - Sustainable solar housing 2.pdf 
Luckett - Green Roof.pdf 
Pascoe - Sports Facilities.pdf 
PHOTO - Industrial spaces.pdf 
International codes, Medjunarodni propisi\ 
ICC - 2006 International Building Code.pdf 
ICC - 2006 International Building Code - illustrated.pdf 
ICC - 2006 International Energy Conservation Code.pdf 
ICC - 2006 International Fire Code.pdf 
ICC - 2006 International Mechanical Code.pdf 
ICC - 2006 International Plumbing Code.pdf 
ICC - 2006 International Residential Code.pdf 
Loads, Opterecenja\ 
Holmes - Wind Loading of Structures.pdf 
Marine engineering, Pomorsko inzenjerstvo\ 
Braestrup - Design and Installation of Marine Pipelines 
Plants, Postrojenja\ 
Eicker - Solar Technologies for Buildings.pdf 
Mcdonald - Electric Power Substations Engineering.pdf 
Tabak - Nuclear energy.pdf 
Tabak - Solar and geothermal energy.pdf 
Earthquake engineering, Potres i dinamika\ 
Dowrick - Earthquake resistance design.pdf 
Elghazouli - Seismic Design of Buildings to Eurocode 8.pdf 
General manuals, Prirucnici\ 
Bizley - Architecture in detail.pdf 
Chudley - Building construction manual.pdf 
Emitt - Principles of Architectural Detailing.pdf 
McDonald - Illustrated Building Pocket Book.pdf 
Thomas - Photovoltaics and Architecture.pdf 
Vernon - Landscape architects book.pdf 
Dictionaries, Rjecnici\ 
Poehls - Hydrogeology dictionary.pdf 
Composite structures, Spregnute konstrukcije\ 
SCI - Joints in steel construction composite connections.pdf 
Foundations and soil mechanics, Temeljenje i geotehnika\ 
Mat foundations.pdf 
Theoretical mechanincs, Teorijska mehanika\ 
Hibbeler - Engineering Mechanics.pdf 
Plumbing and sewery, Vodovod i kanalizacija\ 
Collins - Complete Plumbing and Central Heating Guide.pdf 
Dar lin - Water and Wastewater Calculations Manual.pdf 
Watkins - Structural mehanics of buried pipes.pdf 
Wise - Waste water for buildings.pdf 
ZAKON - Drainage and waste water desposal.pdf 
Moser - Burried Pipe Design 
Masonry, Zidane konstrukcije\ 
Beal - Masonry and Concrete.pdf 
NN - Masonry Design and Detailing.pdf 


Download: 
*Code:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/299952260/strset7.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299952261/strset7.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299952264/strset7.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299952263/strset7.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299955845/strset7.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299955863/strset7.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299955848/strset7.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299955854/strset7.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299957847/strset7.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299957874/strset7.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299955844/strset7.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299952265/strset7.part12.rar 


*Code:*Rar pass:hal9001


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

تم تجميع الاجزاء بهذا الموضوع وتثبيتها بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة , محاضرات ‏(




1 2 3 4)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## majdiotoom (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكي الله خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## life for rent (12 أغسطس 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووعة
مش قادر اوصف مجهود حضرتك قيم اد ايه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااا ياهندسة


----------



## Jamal (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shuaa said (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد مشكور عليه
ولكن كيف لي ان اختار رابط معين لكتاب معين يرجى اعلامي لطفا


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (12 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## هانى عبده ه (8 أكتوبر 2011)

احسنتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## هانى عبده ه (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هانى عبده ه (8 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم اخىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## wagih khalid (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## هاشم مهدي صالح (30 نوفمبر 2011)

ممنون يا ورده


----------



## alaa_ce (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير بس ياريت يترفعوا على اى موقع تانى غير الرابيد شير


----------



## kazali016 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
اخي الكريم الجزء الأول و الثالث من المجموعة الأولى محذوف نرجوا اعادة الرفع


----------



## kazali016 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير نرجوا اعادة رفع الجزء الاول من المجموعة الأولى


----------



## حيدر ناصر (9 ديسمبر 2011)

good


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (4 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يمكن احياء الروابط مرة اخرى لأنها لا تعمل ؟؟؟؟
والشكر موصول على هذا المجهود


----------

